# GNU Carbon Credit Series Wide or not



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

Wide vs. not wide is barely a choice... Look at the waist widths you have there. 258 vs. 267 isn't even one centimeter. That's barely more than a 3% difference in width, or less than one shoe size worth in length. Which means that will change your heel and toe overhang by 4.5 mm, or less than one half of a shoe size.

If you think you might like the wider board, get the wider board. Your feet will be fine on either.


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

try the calculator that was just posted recently...also hard to know w/o knowing the actual boot size cuz now a lot of the boots come w/ reduced footprint


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

The best thing you can do is take your boots(or a pair that fit you) and stick them on the board(or a comparable board in a shop near you) where your bindings would be and see how much overhang you have.. If it's anything more than 1.5" then size up to the wide..


----------



## spacemanspiff (Jan 12, 2012)

I dont have any boots yet, there is a big sale going on so I am trying to buy the board/bindings now and then find some boots later...
I called the Dogfunk guys, one of them recommended I go for a 159 regular as I am still learning so...

I am super confused...


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

Even if you end up an 11.5, a 258 mm wide board should be no problem. Fairly wide already for a non wide board.


----------



## spacemanspiff (Jan 12, 2012)

The dogfunk guys recommended i go with a 159 regular which is 255mm wide... would that be ok with 11.5s?
I guess 159 so its a bit easier to learn on... makes sense.


----------



## spacemanspiff (Jan 12, 2012)

so after a long debate with the dogfunk guys, they ended up recommending me a 159 cm board Wide that is 267 mm wide vs the regular which is about 255 mm. 
They said it would probably last me longer and be able to accomdate a wider variety of boots since I am right on the edge between wide and regular.

Its a bout a half inch difference between wide and regular... does that make much of a difference?


----------



## spacemanspiff (Jan 12, 2012)

btw i got to try on some Burton Hails and im pretty sure I am 11.5


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

spacemanspiff said:


> so after a long debate with the dogfunk guys, they ended up recommending me a 159 cm board Wide that is 267 mm wide vs the regular which is about 255 mm.
> They said it would probably last me longer and be able to accomdate a wider variety of boots since I am right on the edge between wide and regular.
> 
> Its a bout a half inch difference between wide and regular... does that make much of a difference?


I'm about the same size as you, 6'1 and 195lbs. Size 13 boot here though. I had a lot of help from Randy @ wiredsport and he recommended I go with a 163w CC. 

I was extremely happy with my purchase and I'm sure you will be as well.


----------



## spacemanspiff (Jan 12, 2012)

cool. with a size 13 boot though, you are defintely a wide. How is the board?


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

spacemanspiff said:


> cool. with a size 13 boot though, you are defintely a wide. How is the board?


The difference between a wide and non wide with that board is hardly noticeable and I don't mind the extra bit of width for stability as this was my first season.

As the board I was using prior was cambered, the difference for me was night and day. Kept expecting to catch a edge...I didn't. Absolutely loving the board. Spent 1 weekend on green runs to get use to the board, but made a fast progression to blue runs the weekend after. This was on corn and hard packed groomed runs.

Very happy.


----------

